
Amazon, Geico and Walmart Fund Propaganda - RickJWagner
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/21/opinion/fake-news-russia-ads.html
======
RickJWagner
Sour grapes from the NYT, IMHO.

I admit I sometimes read RT. I don't give it 100% trust, but nor do I trust
the NYT completely either. I think it's worthwhile reading outside opinions,
even if some are tinged by propaganda.

